# News Reports on Preppers



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

These are not new, but still interesting to watch.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We really should stop letting people call us preppers :vs_laugh:


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> We really should stop letting people call us preppers :vs_laugh:


The liberal elite will just come up with something more derogatory, they can call us whatever they want, it doesn't change who we are.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rstanek said:


> The liberal elite will just come up with something more derogatory, they can call us whatever they want, it doesn't change who we are.


Hell, I've been called most everything once and some things a lot more than once. To quote Rhett Butler "Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> We really should stop letting people call us preppers :vs_laugh:


If we're doing it right no one should even know we're Preppers.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch is dead on. Only an idiot wants others to know he has a stockpile of everything in case of emergency. Bragging about what you have is the best way to loose it all rather quickly when things go bad.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Camel and Sas are right on. As is everyone else, call me anything you want. Aint gonna stop me, Im not fixin to get left high and dry come Hell or high water, none of us are.

Im glad that the libs are prepping too, let em detract and distract all they want. 

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I prefer the old school term survivalist!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Hell, I've been called most everything once and some things a lot more than once. To quote Rhett Butler "Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn."


I think, over the coarse of my life, I have been called everything in the book, some deservedly so. Bring it! :devil:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> I prefer the old school term survivalist!


along with survivalist - "retreater" was also in common usage ....


----------

